# Outlook Express Logon Problem



## rfcjr (May 20, 2001)

Hello:

A problem with the Outlook Express logon screen just started. Everytime I bring up Outlook Express the logon screen pops up asking for my username and password. The default is visible; but, even when I re-enter the correct entries the screen simply reappears. It will not take the information. The detailed error message is below:

"There was a problem logging onto your mail server. Your Password was rejected. Account: 'pop.pacbell.yahoo.com', Server: 'pop.pacbell.yahoo.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR invalid user/password', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC92"

I can use other mail programs with no problem; so, the information is correct. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

It seems like your password has been chaged or else you have that Outlook bug where it keeps prompting you for your password.

You can check you mail at www.pandamail.net

User: <You Username>
Password: <Your Password>
Server: pop.pacbell.yahoo.com

See if it accepts you password on this.

Are you sure that the server isnt just down, or someone has changed the password?


----------



## rfcjr (May 20, 2001)

Server is not down. Password has not been changed. Other email programs work fine. What is this Outlook bug? It does continually prompt me for a password; but, won't login after the password is entered. It just cycles through the same logon screen time after time. Thank you.


----------



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

Well if you want to send the username/password me I'll check it at pandamail, or you can do it yourself. You could also telnet in port 110 of the mail server and try it. You need to verify that the account username/password are correct. This prompt usually keeps coming up if the password is incorrect. 

Can you verify that they are correct?


----------



## mal1930 (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi, I have the problem too and have been searching for an answer. If you look at your account pproperties you will find the server changes to 127.0.01 by memory every time you restart the computer. Peace


----------



## chb13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi -
I have the same problem. Username enter password over and over again. We recently changed service providers, but there was no problem for a couple of weeks. then this. What is this "Bug'? Did any of yoiu ever solve this problem. Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *chb13*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Have you verified your account settings are correct and have not been changed?
Try setting up a new Identity in Outlook Express and recreating your e-mail account details, then try a Send/Receive and see if the login box still appears.
Cancel out of any *Upgrade*, *Import* options Outlook Express may offer to do for the new Identity.

I will on occasion receive the same repeated annoying prompt for my password when the mail server is down for maintenance.
Can you login to the mail server?


----------



## chb13 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try this. Do I need to eliminate the identity that is giving me the problem first?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, you do not need to eliminate the original Identity first. 
When you create the new Identity, Outlook Express will ask if you want to switch to the new Identity. 
Answer *Yes*, Outlook Express will then close and reopen with the new Identity.


----------



## jrobertb (Aug 14, 2008)

This Microsoft Knowledge Base article might help:
Save password setting not retained in Outlook or Outlook Express
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290684/en-us


----------

